#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] 實現願望需要代價(徵角兼回覆區)

## 焱狼

多米:「新的故事開放徵角，麻煩來徵角的獸友們寫下願望

各位實現願望的方式會以什麼樣呈現就請各獸友們讓我發揮吧

金錢方面的慾望無法實現請注意，還有實現願望要付出代價並不是免費的

所需支付的代價絕對不是金錢，置於什麼代價抽中時撲克牌決定，雖然是由作者決定

現在撲克牌的張數剩下53張」

(注意願望可能會失控暴走的危險!)

徵角格是如下:

名子:

性別:

身高:

個性:

特徵:

願望:


麻煩大家囉

by 焱狼

----------


## 獨自孤獨

名子/孤鬱 小名/鬱

性別/男

身高/170

個性/很害怕新的人事物可是又要裝出我甚麼都可以不怕的樣子，怕孤獨跟被拋棄，討厭背叛跟說謊，喜歡與熟人相處打鬧這樣他會有一種安心感

特徵/紅眼/貓耳/白色有豹的花色/一枚紫色水晶戒指從不離身/戴銀色鐵製眼鏡

願望/希望不要有孤獨的感覺存在

----------


## 碎風

名子:碎風  ((朋友會較小碎

性別:男

身高:181

個性:表面上不愛說話其實心裡是個開朗的獸，通常跟朋友較為健談，對於陌生的獸會有警戒心。怕麻煩，以和為貴，不喜歡爭吵，也怕孤單，不過還是喜歡自己一個。

特徵:臉上的紅色紋路、頭上與胸前的圖騰、脖子上有一條月亮的項鍊

願望:希望能改善自己沉默的個性 ~

大概就是這樣  雖然有點矛盾  ((欸你
祝焱狼寫文順利 (X

----------


## 卡斯特

名字:卡斯特     綽號:卡滋

性別:公的

身高:160公分

個性:擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走， 破壞一切事物，但醒來後會不記得所做過的事情， 常很自責 
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他 
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗，愛撒嬌的個性，有點愛說話，非常愛玩，會為朋友赴湯蹈火

特徵:眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色，脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊，獸人時，白色T-shirt， 外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的牛仔褲(長褲)，幻化時，狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾，可以變成人類，但狼耳和尾巴藏不住，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛

願望:希望獸與人能夠和平相處

大概就這樣，焱狼小說加油喔^w^

----------


## JOL busin

名子:阿普

性別:男

身高:171

個性:不喜歡說話，重感情，對關心自己的人會付出相當的態度，怕麻煩事，討厭大團體(人數>4，受到委託時一定會把事情做到完美，喜歡看到別人笑的樣子，思想開放但環境使我封閉，內心常形成矛盾

特徵:除了右耳，四肢前端，下半臉到肚子是白色，其餘部位皆為黑色，黃色眼睛，細長瞳孔，左耳2支耳環(紅&藍，右手手環(白

願望:希望能找回最原始的自我，內心的那隻狐狸，阿普

焱狼加油~~
(又被卡茲搶先>3<

----------


## 小芸

名子:月尾(可以叫傻氣或小月

性別:女

身高:160

個性:馬馬虎虎.活潑開朗.很外向不會怕陌生的獸.但是膽小怕事.很容易受到驚嚇:3

特徵:銀灰色和白色相間的毛皮.上面有黑色的特殊紋路.蓬蓬的大尾八.翡翠綠的眼睛.是隻月狼.(詳見簽名檔裡的獸設歐>w<

願望:希望自己身邊所在乎的所有人或獸.都永遠不會消失或是離開.
---------------------
嗨摟炎狼好久不見~~
如果有什麼問題都可以告訴我喔我馬上改~~:3
很期待你的小說喔真的www
加油喔~~~!!辛苦你了~~~

----------


## S.D痕天

名子:天痕．法藍德斯 熟人叫小天OwO

性別:男

身高:176

個性:平常有點憨憨呆呆的，很隨和，認真起來會完全變另一個樣子

特徵:瞳孔是青色，眼白是軍藍色，金色頭髮束成小馬尾
頭上兩隻雪的角，有一對翅膀，平時隱藏
背部是水藍色的表皮，胸腹部白色
左眼有一道類似閃電的紋路、脖子、左臂及右腕有紋路

願望:不要爭吵、不要分離、大家永遠在一起
--------------------------------------------------------
焱狼寫作加油喔~
有問題再跟小龍說OWO

----------


## 帕格薩斯

名字:帕格薩斯.艾洛雷克斯基

性別:雄性

身高:161cm

個性:假裝很聰明的樣子且十分倔強，其實根本天然呆。願意為自己所守護的付出所有。

特徵:西方龍型態時鱗色為深藍色，腹部為極淡的藍色。毛髮顏色為銀灰色，犄角為白色，另外左眼下方有顆7芒星刺青。

願望:永遠保護自己的雙胞弟弟與摯愛並守護身邊的一切。

=======================================
非常榮幸可以參加這個企劃(?)，在此先謝過了

----------


## Schak

名子:夏克(小夏

性別:男

身高:167

個性:愛玩耍，對待朋友非常的熱情，有時候卻又會異常的冷靜，有時候喜歡獨自一人四處遊蕩。

特徵:臉上頭上身上胸前的圖騰和紋路。身上帶著太陽項鍊的綴飾。

願望:希望能夠守護自己所在乎的一切，所喜歡的，即使要犧牲自己。

焱狼焱狼焱狼焱狼焱狼焱狼焱狼焱狼~~~ :jcdragon-want: 焱狼加油唷 :jcdragon-keke:  :jcdragon-xd: !!!

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

名字:瓏次．照間（也可寫作琉次．照間）

性別:男性

身高:170公分

個性:陰狠殘暴，把天下萬物分為工具與廢物兩種

特徵:有兩角的直立型毛龍，毛色是純白，黑色長直髮及腰，有一小瓣頭髮向前翹起（簡稱呆毛），左手上有一不明傷疤。
瞳色是鮮紅色，瞳孔為x字型，右頰有黑色的符文向下延伸到鎖骨附近


願望:創造一個充滿鮮血、哀號、恐懼、憎恨、憤怒、戰爭、死寂的世界，看著生靈在其中沉淪，會演變成什麼狀態。

----------


## 月光銀牙

來徵角拉~

名子:銀牙

性別:公

身高:172

個性:冷血殘暴，極少有溫柔的時候

特徵:銀灰色的毛，瞎掉的左眼有一條疤，右耳也有疤，頗壯的一隻狼，眼睛顏色為翠綠色
(可見頭圖或者是http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=JCLN 沄祥幫我畫的獸設

願望:不要拖稿好好寫小說跟締造一個黑暗世界

----------


## 黑倫

名子:黑倫

性別:公

身高:169

個性: 隨和開朗 怕麻煩 只做想做該做的事

特徵:銀毛黑紋 森林綠眼 眼下有黑月紋

願望:希望大家平安快樂並實現大家的願望
==================================
焱狼加油>w</

----------


## 烈焰獸

名子:烈焰獸(可以叫我烈焰
性別:男
身高:173.7
個性:活潑好動又有點內向且好勝心強
特徵:皮膚藍色身上穿者雪白高硬度裝甲和右白左黑的翅膀(簡單來說看看頭像就知道owo
願望:希望自己能夠堅強，能夠守護自己和親友以及我的人類夥伴

----------


## 極風

名子:極風

性別:雄

身高:168

個性:待獸和善，平時隱藏自己的黑暗面，總是表現出小孩子的一面

特徵:身材瘦小，除了嘴巴附近到腹部為白毛，其他部分為黃毛，眼睛為天空藍色，左臂上有羽毛型臂章，右爪腕戴著金色狼頭型爪環

願望:不要被自己的懦弱跟黑暗吞噬，能夠成為幫助大家的存在

----------


## 傲斯頓

名子:鱷鯊 (綽號"小傲"

性別:雄

身高:165

個性:冷淡, 不常有情緒上的起伏

特徵:四肢及尾巴各有一個金色金屬環

願望:希望有個溫暖的家庭

----------


## 極風

討論頭香   >W<

這次的題材真的好有趣

也可以看到各位獸們的願望

看到現在真的覺得雖然有代價，不過還是想要許願   OWO   (大誤

願望暴走這點感覺很不錯呢   >W<

期待接下來的故事，焱狼加油

----------


## 龍羅炎

我來啦XD

名子:龍•羅炎 (真正名子)

性別:男

身高:174

個性:對陌生人的人會話很少，但對熟人的人會話很多XD，很愛玩，喜歡幫助別人! 

       平常的時候很活潑，絕大部分獨來獨往，戰鬥時異常冷靜，而且眼睛會變成

       一藍一紅，非常重視朋友，最恨的就是背叛! 

特徵:綠色的眼睛及皮膚，戰鬥的時候，眼睛會變成紅(右眼)藍(左眼)色

願望:守護住我所在乎的一切!

就這樣啦~~~

----------

